# Miter saw stand plans



## kdavid (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning, I'm looking for a good miter saw stand and would like to expand my building skills at the same time. Does anyone have a link or any plans themselves that could get me started. I appreciate any help. Kirk


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb297-homeshop01.html


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

There are several here in the project, take a look and see if the builder posted their source.

I think I've seen plans in Shopsmith and/or Wood.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Kirk, Here's one I built, copied from several others already posted. No wings yet but those are in work. It's designed for good access to front/sides/back of the saw as well as decent storage and mobility.

I do have a .jpg plan (free to the first 1000000 requests) if you
would like a copy. email works best, just let me know.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Kirk, Here's a link to the one I built: the plan was from a 2010 issue of FWW.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll second Rob's FWW stand - I built that one as well and it's a nice miter saw stand.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A fellow LJ posted a stand where he flips it back and forth between his planar and his mitre saw. I'm going to borrow this idea and suggest you take a look at it as well, especially if you have a shortage of space like I do in my shop. I am going to search around to see if I can find the link.

Edit 
Found it! http://lumberjocks.com/gizmodyne/blog/3099

but also search 'flip stands' as there are a few posts on variations and additional discussion. Thanks Gizmodyne for the blog!


----------

